# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Recorder] PIONEER DVR-630H-s προβλημα στο τηλεχειριστηριο

## panos1111

Καλησπέρα σας.
Αντιμετωπίζω το εξης πρόβλημα.Μετα απο δυο μηνες μη χρησης λογω ανακαινισης,το τηλεχειριστηριο δεν δουλευει.Σημεωτεον,οι μπαταριες ειχαν βγει και συσκευη/χειριστηριο τοποθετηθηκαν σε κουτι σε σκιερο μερος.Η συσκευη λειτουργει χειροκίνητα κανονικα.Δοκιμασα και την αντιμετωπιση που αναφερει ο κατασκευαστης αλλα τιποτα.Τι μ συμβουλευετε να κανω;
Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας
Πανος

----------


## lakafitis

Για αρχή πρέπει να τσεκάρεις οτι όντως το τηλεχειρηστήριο εκπέμπει.  Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι με την κάμερα του κινητού σου να ελέγξεις αν ανάβει το IR led.

----------

FILMAN (24-06-15)

----------


## manolo

Σε πρώτη φάση κάνε αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης. Σε δεύτερη αν δεν λειτουργεί το IR led άνοιξε το και καθάρισε το καλά και έλεγξε για τίποτα διακοπές ή ψυχρή κόλληση. Αν και πάλι δεν δουλεύει μπορεί να φταίει ο IR δέκτης της συσκευής.

----------


## jakektm

ισως εχεις βλαβη στο κρυσταλο ztb μεσα στο τηλεκοντρολ

----------


## panos1111

ευχαριστω πολύ.Διαπιστωσεις.Το λεντακι δεν αναβει.Ανοιξα το τηλεκοντρόλ,το φυσηξα και περασα τις κολλησεις τροφοδοσίας μια "ψιλη",αλλα τιποτα παλι.Τζεηκ,δεν γνωριζω το τι κρυσταλλο αναφέρεις παντως το λεντακι είναι εμφανες.
Πανος

----------


## FILMAN

Σου λέει για τον κρύσταλλο (πιο συχνά έχει resonator) της ταλάντωσης (δεν έχουν όλα τα τηλεχειριστήρια). Αυτό χαλάει συνήθως από χτυπήματα (π.χ. αν σου έπεσε κάτω το τηλεχειριστήριο). Άλλαξέ το (αν έχει...) και δες στην κάμερα του κινητού αν ανάβει το IR LED όταν πατάς κάποιο κουμπί.

----------


## jakektm

οπως ειπε ο Φιλιππος.
εφοσον ΔΕΝ αναβει το λεντ, ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο. 

α.μετρα σε 'διοδο' το λεντακι, και στις δυο φορές
β.σε καποιο σημειο στην πλακετα  του τηλεκοντρολ ψαξε αν εχει κατι οπως  τα παρακατω 

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...q_W7bzeP6ebaUg

----------


## johnkampol

Καλημερα
Εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με το τηλεκοντρολ AXD7440 τηςpioneer. Μετα απο ακινησια δυο χρονων δεν ανταποκρινεται. Το led αναβει αλλα η συσκευη δεν ανταποκρινεται. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει το resonator?
Ευχαριστω

----------

